# ICS for thunderbolt...



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Now I hear that Verizon is releasing a OTA 4.0 update for the tunderbolt... How will the custom roms for the thunderbolt be changed? Will we now have AOSP ICS for out tbolts???

Just a plain, simple answer please. Thanks
-cammiso94


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

Devs will be using the radio from the OTA release to get data working on their current ICS ROMs... that would be the most likely first step. I'm sure we'll see both Sense and AOSP ROMs shortly after.
Hopefully they'll get the OTA out before summer.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the OTA should ship with Sense 4.0, right?

sorta puts Verizon's earlier comments about the Bolt not getting Sense 3.0 in a different light if I'm not totally mistaken


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

number5toad said:


> the OTA should ship with Sense 4.0, right?
> 
> sorta puts Verizon's earlier comments about the Bolt not getting Sense 3.0 in a different light if I'm not totally mistaken


I read somewhere most of the old devices will ship with Sense 3.6... not sure if that is accurate because I thought it just went Sense 3.0 ->3.5 ->4.0

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

I've read a couple places that it will be ICS with Sense 3.6. Something about Sense 4.0 not being compatible with the cameras in older phones... sounds like bs but who knows.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

It will most likely have sense 3.6 since that is what the rezound ics leaks have

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember they said sense 3.5 wouldn't be compatible with our phones. A few devs shot that out the water.
I say wait till the leak of sense 4.0 and see what the dev says about it.

I guess we won't be getting Google wallet huh?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

sense 3.0 was dubbed "for dual core phones only" by HTC.....obviously not true.
they never said anything like that that i can remember especially since there are a few sense 3.5 single core phones out there from HTC.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I remember they said sense 3.5 wouldn't be compatible with our phones. A few devs shot that out the water.
> I say wait till the leak of sense 4.0 and see what the dev says about it.
> 
> I guess we won't be getting Google wallet huh?
> ...


tbolts don't have nfc chip so no Google wallet


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, to be redundant with the battery add-on or sd card nfc, to the best of my knowledge any phone could use Google Wallet. But I'm not an expert on that subject.

And once again to the best of my knowledge Sense 3.6 was only a "test" or early build of what sense would look like with ICS. So, I don't even believe the Rezound will see it. I'm aiming for Sense 4.0 but at this point no one knows.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

technically anything you've paid for with a google account (including apps) used google wallet, but using a phone as a credit card in a brick + mortar requires an NFC chip in the phone, which the Bolt doesn't have


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

It seems like Verizon has more motivation to give us Ice Cream Sandwich than they had to give us Gingerbread...


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't wait till twisted gets his hands on this and pulls what he needs to get his going. If someone has access please share with the devs.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd say we're pretty damn close to a leak. I'd say at most a month.


----------

